# Ocean Planet Trophy for Short-Handed Racing in Maine



## catamount (Sep 8, 2002)

The Gulf of Maine Ocean Racing Association (GMORA) is pleased to announce a new series and trophy. It's for single- and double-handed crews, with a focus on distance racing, and it's made possible through the generosity of Bruce Schwab, the first American to officially complete the Vendee Globe race.

The Ocean Planet Shorthanded Racing Trophy will be awarded to the eligible yacht with the highest CHIPS score that races with a shorthanded crew in GMORA sanctioned events.

To be eligible, a yacht must:

# Race with a crew of no more than two (2) in its qualifying races.

# Register as a racing yacht with a shorthanded crew in each
qualifying event. Racing in a division of shorthanded yachts is required if
the event has a special division for shorthanded yachts. Multihull yachts
that meet all the requirements are considered eligible. Yachts racing in the
cruising division are not eligible.

# Race short handed at least six (6) race days, including at least one
race 65 NM or longer.

# Best six (6) days count, but at least one race 65 NM or longer must
be counted for the number of days specified.

More information will be posted soon at www.gmora.org as our new web site continues to evolve. Start making your plans now to compete in this exciting new series!

(GMORA is also on Facebook, here)

The following races have historically offered a short-handed division, and we are working on adding more to this list:

# Rockland Yacht Club's Downeast Challenge Race, Marblehead to Rockland, starting July 24.

# Portland Yacht Club's Monhegan Regatta, starting August 13.

# Centerboard Yacht Club's Northeast Harbor Race, Portland to Northeast Harbor, starting August 27.

# Rockland Yacht Club's Maine Rocks Shorthanded Race, starting September 18.


----------



## catamount (Sep 8, 2002)

catamount said:


> The following races have historically offered a short-handed division, and we are working on adding more to this list:
> 
> # Rockland Yacht Club's Downeast Challenge Race, Marblehead to Rockland, starting July 24.
> 
> ...


It occurs to me that I should point out that all the above races count as 2 race days each, the way GMORA scores things. The Downeast Challenge is ~135 nm; the Northeast Harbor Race ~120 nm; the Maine Rocks Race, ~113 nm. In the Monhegan Regatta, the double-handed racers typically sail the ~70 nm course.

Note that _any_ race sanctioned by GMORA can count, even if it doesn't have a separate short-handed division (but who wants to race short-handed against crewed boats?).


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)




----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

catamount said:


> The Gulf of Maine Ocean Racing Association (GMORA) is pleased to announce a new series and trophy. It's for single- and double-handed crews, with a focus on distance racing, and it's made possible through the generosity of Bruce Schwab, the first American to officially complete the Vendee Globe race.
> 
> The Ocean Planet Shorthanded Racing Trophy will be awarded to the eligible yacht with the highest CHIPS score that races with a shorthanded crew in GMORA sanctioned events.
> 
> ...


I wish them a lot of sucess.

It is important for the big international solo and duo races to have more American sailors.

Do you have posted that here?:

Mini Class NA Forum - Index

I believe these guys would be very interested.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Did you saw the bulb off that keel again???



Fstbttms said:


>


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

sailingdog said:


> Did you saw the bulb off that keel again???


Naw, turns out it's easier to clean the bottom when the bottom is the top!


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Gee they made you wait in the water while I stood on the dock with Bruce & Ellen .. ....*i2f*


----------

